# Jabong or Amazon?



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2014)

I just wanted to purchase a Casio, nothing fancy, a cheap one, which is not available on Flipkart, but it's available on both Amazon and Jabong, and same price. But which one do you think is a safer bet? I have emailed Jabong asking them if the products are authentic or not, and they obviously replied yes, they all are authentic, but what about Amazon?

Any personal experience with any of you guys?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 15, 2014)

Jabong. I never had any issues with jabong and everything i bought from there was 100% authentic including a casio edifice watch. I'm regular user of amazon too but considering there are a lot of 3rd party sellers there, i wouldnt trust them. Moreover their refund process is too slow. They took almost 60days last time i had claimed a return + refund


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot happy. That's exactly what got me a little worried about Amazon, third party sellers. Even from Flipkart I've never bought anything other than WS itself, the store which is selling the Casio products on Amazon is something called XL store, no idea about them.

Have heard good things about Jabong, and now you just confirmed it, thanks a lot mate. Now I can go on and order the Pro Trek.


----------



## bibinjohn (Jul 16, 2014)

if you use jabong you will get some discount coupons. i don't think amazon.in is giving out any coupons. Also when buying from amazon check if it is an "amazon fulfiled" item.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2014)

Nah, for the item I am buying I'm not able to apply any coupon because it's on 5% discount or something. Coupon only can be applied for items with no discount.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

Jabong is fine. I've used them a couple of times and they're trustworthy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2014)

you can also try "WatchKart"


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, know about WatchKart. Unfortunately I will have to skip Jabong, my great luck, the watch I was going to order just now is "out of stock" on Jabong! So either WatchKart or Amazon, which one should I use?

Amazon.in: Buy Casio Outdoor Digital Grey Dial Men's Watch - PRW-3000-1DR (SL68) Online at Low Price in India | Buy Watches Online

*www.watchkart.com/casio-prw-3000-1...92tad2eC93OYqsW34nzY-6nLxGJo3ZwDaEaAmGX8P8HAQ

PS : Never mind, ordered from Amazon, as I saw that the seller is CasioIndiaClub.

Update: Hating Amazon.in. They are using Blue Dart as courier. Meh!


----------



## anushka123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, jabong and Amazon both are big brand you  can purchase your product form both places. However in amazon you will get more product for buying.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 21, 2014)

I already have. Please read before posting dude!


----------



## hsr (Jul 30, 2014)

closing


----------

